# Why is this happening???



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello,
This may be a stupid question, but I can think of no better people to ask. 
Why does chi's who are grown, 2 are three yrs. and 1 is two yrs, noses decide to change colors now? They all had black noses and in the last few months they have all started to turn more pink. They do not appear to be rubbed raw or anything just pink. I know fur color can change, does this also include their noses? 
Some one please post and let me know if this is normal or we just have goofy babies. BTW only 2 of these are mine one belongs to a friend.

Becca


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm My mom and dad have older chi's , one is almost 15 years and his nose is still black. They have a 6 year old, a 3 year old, and a 2 year old also and they all have black noses except 1 and he was born with a brown nose. So I don't know why the noses would be changing colors on yours.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sometimes skin pigment can change along with the coat, so long as there not sore i wouldnt worry too much just yet.
just a note, if they end up with light coloured noses (pink) during the summer just put a little high spf sunscrean on, just like people they can get sunburnt and the lighter the skin on the nose the more likely the nose is to get sunburnt


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Someone told me it has something to do with the type a bowl they eat out of. If it's plastic or metal. I'm not sure just something I heard.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm not sure of the reason, but it happened with my golden. She had a black nose her entire first year and then it turned pink/brown with a little black. I don't think it would happen because of her feeding dish, as my other dog Patches eats out of the same type of bowl and her nose stayed black through adulthood. Strange! Good question.


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello, 
Well they all eat out of those two sided plastic bowls, the one were they are suppose to eat out of one side and drink from the other. The bowls are really low to the ground and small, but I guess they could be rubbing their noses as they eat out of them. Oh well, I'll keep an eye on them. 
Thanks for the replies and I will make sure they don't get sunburnt when outside. They won't get sick if they lick the sunscreen will they??

Becca


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Nikolai's nose is still changing colors. His and his siblings all started out with little pink noses. His siblings then all started getting black spots on their noses and then more and more until they turned completely black. Nikolai's nose is turning that brownish pink color though I have noticed it is getting slighty darker brown now.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I've HEARD it can be caused by plastic bowls but more often I've heard of it called 'Winter nose" and that in the spring and summer the black nose color comes back. I've known LOTS of dogs this has happened to.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My girl Bella is 3 yrs old and she had a black nose in her puppy pics but now she has a pink nose I don't even know when it changed colors :? I just noticed one day that her nose was pink :lol:

Oh and hers is always pink it doesn't change back.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco's nose was all-black: 









But it turned black with pink in the middle:










He eats and drinks out of ceramic bowls. I don't know what caused it; but I was told it is nothing to worry about. I think it is just similiar to coats changing colors.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's exactly what Bella's looks like & they eat out of a ceramic bowl too.I agree it's just like the coat changing color


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Gosh, Bosco, is sooo cute. What a cute puppy he was!


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes my doggie's noses are looking just like Bosco's nose, only the pink cover a little more of theirs. 
I noticed their noses changing back during the summer so I'm not sure it is related to the seasons changing, although I would really be glad if it was. I liked their little black noses. That is what we thought made Radar so sweet looking is his pink nose, so far it hasn't changed, and the pink around his light green eyes. He was one of kind. Maybe the others got jealous?? :lol: 
As long as it isn't anything wrong I'm happy. Rascal is one that his nose is changing, his fur seems to be changing also, maybe that is his problem. We'll see what happens in a few more months.
Thanks for all the replies,
Becca


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

azusaheart said:


> Gosh, Bosco, is sooo cute. What a cute puppy he was!


Thanks!


----------

